# Bleeding after DIUI



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help.  We had our 3rd attempt at natural DIUI this morning and now am having light spotting (nearly 5 hours later) .... and its too late to ring the clinic for reassurance since MFS closes at 4pm.

Has anyone else experienced this? I didn't have any after my first two attempts, and I am a natural worrier


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi no experience here I'm afraid but I understand you would be worried  does the clinic have an out of hours number you could call for some reassurance? X


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

I've often had a little bit of spotting after IUI. I think it's just from the trauma of the speculum etc. It should stop soon, so try not to worry and if it's still going on in the morning give them a ring.


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Starz..... The rational part of my brain says it will be a bit of a graze from the speculum or the catheter but then the annoying lets worry every little thing part of my brain decides this means this attempt won't work either. I notice from your attached info that DIUI has certainly been successful in your case which has brightened up my day!

Tinki, My clinic has an emergency number but not an out of hours number so I will keep my fingers crossed it disappears by morning and phone them in the morning if not.

Thanks both for replying.


----------

